# UN (United Nations)



## RaLo18

How is the UN (United Nations) called in your language?

In Hebrew:
האומות המאוחדות (_ha'umot ha'me'ukhadot_)
האו"ם (_ha'um_) (acronym, more common in both colloquial and formal Hebrew).


----------



## brtkrbzhnv

In Swedish it's_ Förenta nationerna_ [fœre:nta natɧu:nɛɳa], but everyone says _FN_ ['ɛfɛn].


----------



## Favara

*Catalan:* ONU ['onu] = organització de les nacions unides [organidza'sio de les na'sions u'nides]
(This pronunciation is only for western catalan; the pronunciation for the eastern variety may be very different)


----------



## rusita preciosa

In Russian:
OOН, Организация Объединенных Наций - Organizatsyia Obyedinennykh Natsiy = Organization of United Nations


----------



## rusita preciosa

In French:
L'Organisation des Nations Unies (ONU)


----------



## sakvaka

In Finnish:

YK - Yhdistyneet kansakunnat


----------



## ErOtto

In *Spanish*:

ONU (Organización de las Naciones Unidas)

In *German*:

VN (Vereinte Nationen), also Organisation der Vereinten Nationen. the shortening UNO is also commonly used.


----------



## Janeca

In *portuguese*:

O.N.U. or ONU

Organização das Nações Unidas


Often we just say «(as) Nações Unidas», but the abbreviation is always «ONU».


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Ο Οργανισμός Ηνωμένων Εθνών (o Orɣanizm*o*s Inom*e*non Eθn*o*n, _m._-the Organization of the United Nations).
Usually we just say "τα Ηνωμένα Έθνη" (ta Inom*e*na *E*θni, plural, _n._-the United Nations) or in its abbreviated form, OHE (pronounced Oh-Ee-Eh)


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

_Уједињене Нације_ (Ujedinjene Nacije) or _УН_ (UN)

or, more formally,

_Организација Уједињених Нација_ (Organizacija Ujedinjenih Nacija) or _ОУН_ (OUN).


----------



## sokol

ErOtto said:


> In *German*:
> 
> VN (Vereinte Nationen), also Organisation der Vereinten Nationen. the shortening UNO is also commonly used.


That's of course correct but no one ever uses the abbreviation "VN"; we only use:
- Vereinte Nationen (always in full words!), or:
- UNO, or less common: UN.


----------



## M07yth

Jamaican Creole: Yuunaitid Nieshandem


----------



## danylor

ONU - Organizatia Natiunilor Unite
in Romanian


----------



## Au101

In Tamil, I believe it is:

ஐக்கிய நாடுகள் 

aikkiya nāṭukaḷ is the official ISO 15919 transliteration, but a more simpler version would be aikkiya naadugal, however, the roman script is rather ill-suited to writing Tamil. Anyway, this literally means "united nations", I believe. This:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations

May help, simply change the language using the toolbar on the left-hand-side.


----------



## Encolpius

Hungarian: ENSZ


----------



## Cosol

Italian: ONU (Organizzazione delle Nazioni Unite) [organidza'tsjone de:le na,tsjonju'nite]


----------



## Frank78

sokol said:


> That's of course correct but *no one* ever uses the abbreviation "VN"; we only use:
> - Vereinte Nationen (always in full words!), or:
> - UNO, or less common: UN.



No one is surely not correct. I guess the same people use VN who use VSA instead of USA.  A negletable minority.


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
The common short form is; 国連 (_kokuren_).

The name in full is:
国際連合 (_kokusai rengō_)
Literally, it is "international league."


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In* Dutch* it's 'Verenigde Naties' and 'VN'. But 'UNO' is also often used.

Frank


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, this organization is *Unuiĝintaj Nacioj*_ (*UN*)_.


----------



## huhmzah

In *Arabic* it's:

الأمم المتحدة (al-umum ul-muttaħida)

In *Urdu* it's:

اقوام متحدہ (aquâmé muttahida)

In *Hindi* it's:

संयुक्त राष्ट्र संघ (sanyukta rashtra sangh)

In *Farsi* it's:

سازمان ملل متحد (sâzmâné milalé mottahed)


----------



## hollabooiers

Estonian: 

Ühinenud Rahvaste Organisatsioon, always shortened to ÜRO.


----------



## OneStroke

Unlike the Japanese 国連, 國聯 in Chinese means 'League of Nations'.

In Chinese, the UN is 聯合國 (lianhe guo). Lianhe means united; guo means nation.


----------



## darush

in Persian tha's:
(the) Organization of United Nations سازمان ملل متحد sāzmane melale mottahed or in shorten form sāzmane melal


----------



## terredepomme

It's 國際*聯*合 in Korean but it's always abbreviated as UN. I am among the very few people who claim that it should be 國聯 like the Soviet Union was So聯 and not USSR. European Union could be Eu聯. But everyone says UN and EU for both cases.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*Organizace spojených národů* - Organization of united nations

abbreviation - *OSN*


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: _Nagkakaisang mga Bansa_


----------

